# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  ماردونا يكمل عامه الخمسين وأمله يتجدد بتدريب منتخب التانغو

## الحصن نيوز

أكمل دييجو مارادونا عامه الخمسين السبت وهي المناسبة التي خشي البعض من احتمال عدم قدرة مارادونا على بلوغها على الإطلاق إلا انه وعقب تحديه الموت فان أسطورة الكرة الأرجنتينية لن يدع مسألة إقالته تقف حائلا في طريق هدفه الكبير المقبل .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

